# Delivery day a lot most here



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::roundel:
In just a few hrs I will be getting my hands on my new wheels. Caught some Greenville sun by the pool. Had a wonderful dinner, now just counting the hrs til the real fun begins. PCD here I come!!


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats, can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Initial E (May 30, 2015)

Pics pics pics


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Sorry it has taken me a minute to get my pics up. I had a great time at PCD :roundel::banana:


----------



## KingpenM3 (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

